# Making some grab-n-go energy packs



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Stumbled across a sale this morning of large containers of cashew halves & pieces. 27oz, $5. So I decided to snag some and repackage them into 'grab-n-go energy packs'.

First step was to break the large container into 'single-serving' size. ½ cup seemed about right.










Next, I cut up some 1-gallon mylar bags into 6 pieces each, using the impulse sealer to close up all but one side. Then add labeling and use-by date.










Then stuff the little plastic bags full o' goodies into the mylar bag. Add a small strip of plastic to be able to draw the air out (click here to see what I mean) with the vac-sealer,











And in fairly short order, 27 ounces of cashews become 15 pocket-sized snacks ready to go.










I'll let them set on the table a couple days to make sure the seals are good, then toss 'em all into a re-purposed ice cream container and set 'em in the freezer.

Will be nice to have them handy if I need to just grab some sort of energy for whatever reason.


----------

